# Crankset recommendation for my Extralight



## zx9rmal (Jan 6, 2012)

My Merlin Extralight is 20 years old, is in outstanding condition, and I just noticed the right crank arm is cracked. I "think" the crankset is American Classic. It's running 39/53 chainrings and a 7sp freewheel (remember those?). I don't mind spending $$ for a quality lightweight crankset, but I'm concerned about compatability with the current sets out there. 

Can anyone recommend some lightweight choices? Thanks.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

I have one of the earliest Merlin Extralights out there. I have the Campy Chorus 11 speed with the Ultra Torque bottom bracket set up. Works very well for me. The black carbon finish also complements the black/silver scheme on the overall setup.

Good luck finding a replacement which will work for you!


----------

